# 2015 Greater Atlanta Bass Club Season



## RangerZ21 (Jan 6, 2015)

The Greater Atlanta Bass Club will start the 2015 Season at Charleston Park at Lake Lanier on 1/18/2015.  We have a total of 11 tournaments and a Classic in December.  We fish the 3rd Sunday of every month, and 9 of the 11 tournaments are on Lanier.  The April tournament is in Guntersville, and the July Tournament is on Chickamauga.

To qualify for the classic, you must fish at least 8 tournaments.  You do NOT have to fish all tournaments to qualify for the classic.

This is a great club for all levels of anglers, we make an effort to share information, knowledge and simply have a great time in the club.

If you would like more information, please visit www.gabassclub.com or PM me for details.

NO GUIDES or PROS allowed to fish this club.


----------

